# Some Bug Macro Shots



## GabeW (Feb 22, 2014)

Hello everyone! This is my first post on this forum, so be nice! But still please do not be afraid to leave constructive criticism. Anyway, I have been pretty big into photography for about 4 years now. By far my favorite type of photography being macro. Here are some of the best shots I have managed to get. I a pretty happy with most of them. Sure they could be sharper, and the focus isn't dead on where I might want it to be, but I think they are still quite good photos. Again, please leave any comments you have, especially helpful constructive criticism or general tips. Thanks for looking!

First off I should mention the setup I am running. My camera is a canon t2i. Sure it isn't the nicest out there, but I love it. 
The photographs are in chronological order, and so the lens and other setup changes as we go through. I will explain for each photo. 

The first two were taken on the same day. This was actually before I had a macro lens, so they were taken with my kit lens on a full set of extension tubes. There was also no flash used. That is why they are much less sharp. Still, I think they are surprisingly good, mostly because I really like the composition and the subjects. 

#1 Aperture at f/8. Shutter speed of 1/320. ISO of 800.




#2 Aperture at f/8. Shutter speed of 1/320. ISO of 800.




These next two were also taken on the same day, but this time with a macro lens and a flash. The lens is the canon 100mm macro. I love this thing to death. I may have also had it on some extension tubes, I don't remember. The flash is some cheap-ish one I got on amazon (looking to upgrade soon). I built a diy flash bracket and diffuser. If anyone is interested I can upload a photo of that setup. As you can see from the photos it works fantastically, the images are much much sharper. Especially the first one. If you zoom in all the way you can see what I mean, you can easily see the individual lenses on the fly's eye. 

#3 Aperture at f/9. Shutter speed of 1/50 (it's mostly the flash that controls exposure time). ISO of 100.




This next one was cropped quite a bit to get a good composition, so it isn't quite as tack sharp as the other one, but still super good

#4 Aperture at f/8. Shutter speed of 1/200. ISO of 100.




These last two are are awesome, the second one being my personal favorite out of all of them. I was actually out to do some landscape photography when I spotted this incredible orb weaver on the side of the road. I do not regret stopping to get a few shots of him. Again they are with the 100mm macro lens, but this time no flash. I didn't use it because I didn't have the (slightly large) diffuser on me at the time, but I don't regret it because the natural light looks so good. 

#5 Aperture at f/2.8. Shutter speed of 1/160. ISO of 800.




#6 Aperture at f/2.8. Shutter speed of 1/160. ISO of 800.


----------



## harishu (Mar 5, 2014)

nice shots. i am no expert on macro though.
may i ask on what basis do you rate your own pictures like "These last two are are awesome" or is it that you "think" they are ?


----------



## maxplanck (Mar 5, 2014)

nice shots, i really like the color of the 2nd one, and the composition of the 3rd one, have you considered a cheap ttl ring flash?


----------



## TJNY (Mar 8, 2014)

Welcome and nice shots!!  Just be aware that proclaming the how great your shots are will bring out the wolves!!  There is a lot to learn from most of the helpful members here and others, while proclaiming to be helpful, can be school yard bullies.  Enjoy the community and enjoy the ride!


----------



## GabeW (Mar 8, 2014)

I apologize if I sounded even the slightest bit arrogant with my language, it was not at all my intention. I was simply expressing my personal preferences among the photos but perhaps I got a little overly zealous. I like them, but I could easily find a hundred other photos that would put mine to shame. 

That said, thank you for the nice comments!

Regarding getting a ring flash: I may consider it. I actually just bought/built a new flash bracket that should work much better than my old diy one. I can't wait to get out and use it when it starts getting warmer and the bugs start coming out. Though a good dedicated macro flash might make slightly better images, from the research I have done I just don't see it being worth the price. I could be wrong though. If anyone who has used both a macro flash and a normal flash set up for macro has strong opinions for one of the other feel free to chime in.


----------

